# Getting So Big! (somewhat image heavy)



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

All @ 14 weeks.
They`re all little camera whores, everytime I take the camera out they come right up and sit down lol - It`s so hard to get them in action shots lol.

Big Boy Harlow
16" tall at the hackles
7" chest across
36 lbs




























Hi Mom!









Bear: 13" 
5.5" chest
24 lbs

Holy Crap! I found a pinecone!









Oh yes I did!









Nino: 15" tall
5.5" chest
27 lbs




























Bear & Harlow


















One of Harlow`s ears has become a button ear, it`s been flopping forward and staying that way for about a week now. His other ear does it but not all the time. 
Nino`s never does the button ear, he decided to follow the trend after he keeps hearing me tell Low how frickin cute I think he is.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

They are growing up nicely!! I'm a sucker for a brindle! Looking Great!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking good silence !


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Oh I want to start them on the treadmill, what would be a good age they would be able to start to brisk walk on the treadmill?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I start mine at 6 months nothing heavy just getting them use to walking on it for 5-10 minutes so they don't freak out @ 18+ months when I start working them for real.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

I know a well exercised & trained pit is a well behaved pit. Same goes for all dogs. Ive always owned adult dogs, only ever 2 puppies before and I was young. These guys are doing pretty well so far, Ive received countless comments on how well behaved they are for being puppies. I want to do right by them. I personally am not the one to get out and run with my dogs, though they do get run and played with in the fenced field property my friend owns. I have a good sized back yard they spend hours in running around playing with eachother. But I know as they get older they will need more exercisse, so I know the treadmill with be beneficial for them. 

Bear is a runner, there is nothing she loves more than her morning run with my boyfriend, but he only gets to really run with her on his 2 mornings off a week.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes nothing wrong with introducing them to the treadmill early it's actually a good idea so they can get used to it. Just let them walk on it for 5-10 minutes and that's it. Once they get older you can start to increase the intensity. But for now they can continue to get their play time in the yard and allow them a little bit of time on the mill. You sound like your doing a great Job and care very much for them keep up the good work!


----------



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

Great looking pups! You are so brave to have 3 at once LOL. We had our hands full with our one. I do want to get another one so that Max has a companion but the wife does not want to get a second pup. Good luck with the treadmill. I had one and tried soooo many times to get my scardy cat on it but had no luck at all. Ended having to sell the thing due to lack of space to keep it and nobody using it.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Great looking pups! I'm partial to Harlow. He's a looker!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I love the brindles!Nice pics.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

P_RsMaxx said:


> Great looking pups! You are so brave to have 3 at once LOL. We had our hands full with our one. I do want to get another one so that Max has a companion but the wife does not want to get a second pup. Good luck with the treadmill. I had one and tried soooo many times to get my scardy cat on it but had no luck at all. Ended having to sell the thing due to lack of space to keep it and nobody using it.


They make it easy on me, they`re extremely well mannered.

Thanks guys


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww rgeat pics, I do have to say that they look like mirror imagies, Harlow and the brindle pup with their ears being the same but in oppostie sides  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dually (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting I love to see the height and weight of other puppies. Mine turned 14 weeks as well. How big were the parents?


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Daddy is a "standard bully"-looking guy, he`s big and blue. He weighs around 100 lbs, Harlow is built just like him.


I`m going to ask our friend who has thier parents for them to send pics of the parents to post and show. [=


----------



## Dually (Dec 30, 2010)

Mine is 27 lbs, 15 in high, chest is 7in and 16 inch head. Weight is much less than your big one! Yes please post pictures love pit family pics








dam is 65lbs and sire is 98lbs


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute couple you have there , those 1st two shots of bear looked so much like my foster guy almost identical was crazy .


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

I always see Rocky in your sig and say "Awww thats what the BearDog will look like when she gets bigger" lol 
He`s super handsome.
Brother from another mother lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They grow quickly! what pretty pups!


----------



## Jak (Feb 24, 2012)

Silence,
Here is my 14 week old Jak, he weighed in @ 50#'s on the 1st day of 14 weeks.
Not sure if this pic does him any justice, I will measure him over the weekend as well...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Jak said:


> Silence,
> Here is my 14 week old Jak, he weighed in @ 50#'s on the 1st day of 14 weeks.
> Not sure if this pic does him any justice, I will measure him over the weekend as well...


best to make your own thread , will get more traffic then when you post onto old threads. go to intros and start there


----------

